# Who makes a good 700c 23mm tire?



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Well I just picked up my new Tarmac Expert yesterday, put new Roval Rapide SL45s on them and got my first flat 25 miles down the road. A truck pushed me onto the side of the road I ran over glass. My buddy has Conti Grand Prix 4000s on his Tarmac and he did not get a flat (he was drafting behind me and was pushed to the side by the same truck). 

The tires that are currently on the bike are Specialized Turbo Elites. Are these good tires or should I go with the Grand Prix 4000s?


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

good for what? fast? Smooth? durability?


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

Good all around? I'd go with the Conti's. I haven't looked back after making the switch. Low rolling resistance, lightweight, decent life, and seems to have good puncture resistance. I haven't gotten a flat since I switched.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. I guess I am looking for a lightweight, fast tire with good puncture resistance. It seems every one like the Grand Prix 4000s. 

I am riding in the BP MS 150 and want a tire that will not give me any problems.


----------



## tdietz87 (Apr 19, 2011)

Conti 4000s are working well here. I've only read good things about them, except the price. If you want to save money, I've heard you can find Michelin Pro3's for about $30/tire since the Pro4's were recently released.


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

10,000 miles on 700x23 Bontrangers with no problems. Tubes, though, are worth the 2.95 you pay for them and no more.


----------



## SBH1973 (Nov 21, 2002)

I had great luck - much better than most people - with Vittoria Open Corsas. Over 2000 trouble-free miles, which isn't typical I suppose. But I've never ridden on a more supple, better handling clincher tire.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

Conti GP4000S's are the consensus choice as the "best tire" so it's probably the safest bet. 

FWIW, and i may be the only one because i've seen some negative opinions on them, but i REALLY liked my michelin lithion 2's. they're cheap, they've never flatted on me, they roll plush yet fast...the only reason i'm off of them now is that i've switched to 25's. i think people are fond of the krylion too.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

SBH1973 said:


> I had great luck - much better than most people - with Vittoria Open Corsas. Over 2000 trouble-free miles, which isn't typical I suppose. But I've never ridden on a more supple, better handling clincher tire.


I run the Open Corsa with great results. I love those tires. Fast and smooth.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Trek2.3 said:


> 10,000 miles on 700x23 Bontrangers with no problems. Tubes, though, are worth the 2.95 you pay for them and no more.


You get 10K out of a tire?
What do you ride on carpet or something?


----------



## Andrew L (Apr 20, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> You get 10K out of a tire?
> What do you ride on carpet or something?


Hopefully he meant he has been riding that particular brand for 10k miles. Otherwise, I will be switching


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

Vittoria Rubino Pro III 150TPI and 145 psi max I have had great luck with these tires in all riding conditions and they have lots of cool colors...


----------



## exracer (Jun 6, 2005)

> Vittoria Rubino Pro III 150TPI and 145 psi max


Truely amazes me how many people will state the max pressure on the tire they are using, like it's some great selling point; since nobody in their right mind would even consider running max pressure in their tires. Well, maybe if you weighed 300lbs but other than that. 

I have been running the Rubino Pro III slicks. Got 35-3600 miles out of them before the cords started showing in one spot. I run them 95psi front 105psi rear (a far cry from the 145 max.). Was going to replace them with the GP 4000S but got taken out by car turning left in front of me. Have the new tires but no bike/wheels to mount them on.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

exracer said:


> . Was going to replace them with the GP 4000S but got taken out by car turning left in front of me.


I am sorry to hear about your accident.


----------



## Tswifty (Mar 22, 2012)

Conti Gatorskins or Gp4000 are very good tire choices. Id go the Gatorskins since they never puncture even after like millions of KM(slight exaggeration) ive never had a puncture with them on.


----------



## rmwillis (Mar 23, 2012)

A trusted cylist i know, said to stick to the brands that make car tyres. His reasoning was that they are the ones who are spending most on R&D, hence are likely to have a 'better' quality product.

So for me, either *Michelin or Continental*.

The only exception would be Schwalbe. I've had their tyres and they are great.

To me, my priorities would be:
1) Puncture resistance. Don't matter if the tyre weighs 10g or 10kg, if you are regularly stuck at the side of the road mending a puncture, then the tyre is crap.
2) (A distant 2nd) rolling resistance, weight, look/design etc.


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

exracer said:


> Truely amazes me how many people will state the max pressure on the tire they are using, like it's some great selling point; since nobody in their right mind would even consider running max pressure in their tires. Well, maybe if you weighed 300lbs but other than that.
> 
> I have been running the Rubino Pro III slicks. Got 35-3600 miles out of them before the cords started showing in one spot. I run them 95psi front 105psi rear (a far cry from the 145 max.). Was going to replace them with the GP 4000S but got taken out by car turning left in front of me. Have the new tires but no bike/wheels to mount them on.


Sorry exracer I did not mean to affend you and all your mad racing skills by listing the max PSI rating on the tire and no I do not run them at 145 psi, I run 110 front and 115 rear oh I weight 260lbs.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Mavic Grip/PowerLink!


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

+1 here. I ride Open Corsas EVO clinchers as well as tubulars and love them. No issues at all with thousands of miles on them. My winter setup is Vittoria Rubino Pro -solid.


SBH1973 said:


> I had great luck - much better than most people - with Vittoria Open Corsas. Over 2000 trouble-free miles, which isn't typical I suppose. But I've never ridden on a more supple, better handling clincher tire.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

rmwillis said:


> A trusted cylist i know, said to stick to the brands that make car tyres. His reasoning was that they are the ones who are spending most on R&D, hence are likely to have a 'better' quality product.
> 
> So for me, either *Michelin or Continental*.
> 
> The only exception would be Schwalbe. I've had their tyres and they are great.


Or Vredestein or Maxxis (also car tire manufacturers)


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Merc said:


> Well I just picked up my new Tarmac Expert yesterday, put new Roval Rapide SL45s on them and got my first flat 25 miles down the road. A truck pushed me onto the side of the road I ran over glass. My buddy has Conti Grand Prix 4000s on his Tarmac and he did not get a flat (he was drafting behind me and was pushed to the side by the same truck).
> 
> The tires that are currently on the bike are Specialized Turbo Elites. Are these good tires or should I go with the Grand Prix 4000s?


I have the Turbo's on my Tarmac. They are fast and handle beautifully but I do get more flats than anyone I seem to ride with. I will not be using them next time.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Uprwstsdr said:


> Or Vredestein or Maxxis (also car tire manufacturers)


Maxxis Refuse truly seem to be bullet proof. I might switch the Turbos to those which are lying in the garage.


----------



## harrypy (Dec 30, 2011)

I have been using Conti GP 4 season which have extra puncture protection but are still fairly light and ride great. I use 25c because I prefer the more comfy ride. 
On a new bike you should check the rim tape and replace with a quality fabric type if the original is the plastic type or has marginal coverage of any of the spoke holes.


----------



## askmass (Sep 28, 2009)

SBH1973 said:


> I had great luck - much better than most people - with Vittoria Open Corsas. Over 2000 trouble-free miles, which isn't typical I suppose. But I've never ridden on a more supple, better handling clincher tire.


I am trying a set in size 25 and they have already surpassed what I get on the 23's.

It seems they will easily last past 2k, and I *might* get 1500 out of the 23's... the 23 feels a good notch more supple, with the 25 - to me - handling better.

To the OP- The Diamante is a good buy for an all-arounder from Vitt if you can catch them on sale, too. Durable, and just below the EVO's in road feel.

Others swear by Michelin Pro 3's and now Pro 4 or the Conti GP4000, and I'm sure it's for good reasons.

I'm due to try both those, but the Vitts have served me very well for many years.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I've been very satisfied with Maxxis Radiale tires, which I use almost exclusively on winding mountainous secondary roads.


----------



## KEIR169 (Dec 29, 2011)

contis are definitely a good choice, they seem to last along time and ive have good luck with them puncture wise


----------

